# O.C. Cert/Recert



## union1 (Sep 18, 2002)

Anyone needing or have an interest in getting an O.C. Cert or Recert PM me. I have a class coming up that is not full yet.


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

Does the OC Recert involve getting sprayed again?


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2004)

Sure why not? All the instructor recerts do! There are three options now; 1. Getting Sprayed, 2. Spraying into a box and letting get the feeling of being sprayed, 3. Watch of video of someone being sprayed. UGH!


----------

